# 1st Out



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Saw thre first guys out on the ice today, Nov 6.  They had to have balls because there was open water on three sides. They didn't stay too long.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I was out there last year by this time but not this year. Is anything coming out of there? I had ZERO luck last year the couple times I tried and I did not see the 'cities' out there and heard that the lake was dead. Any information out there?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

NDGF test netted Hobart last spring-found 3 year classes there. The water has dropped at least a foot since then. Some of the surrounding lakes-west- had fish but the darn bite was sooooo slow. Smallest jig you could use with a wax worm. Havn't tried it yet this year.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I saw a pretty big group of people fishing south of the Interstate on New Year's Day. Is something starting to happen there again?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I saw the same, 3 days in a row with more and more houses out there each day, is it time to start fishing it again? I think so!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The word is out around the construction site out in Jamestown that the fish are really starting to bite on hobart. Plus I saw today they are starting to move their houses closer to I-94. 
I might have to try it this weekend.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

my brother went out today for about 5 hours and they cought 31 nice sized perch


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Funny no one is trying the north side. Shouldn't be any different. What was working for you on south Hobart?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's funny how quickly the word spreads on Hobart. The lake went from nothing to full in a week.

I kind of wonder about the northside as well?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

It sure doesn't take long does it? I will be trying the North side Saturday afternoon. If anyone see's a Teal green Silverado with matching topper, stop bye and say howdy! I plan on trying around the trees that are out in the water on the Northeast side.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was out on the south side last sunday. I caught around 35.

SFC Rude,
Any luck on the north side. I'm heading out there saturday and wouldn't mind getting away from the crowds.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Went out saturday fishing was slow caught 5 perch. I didn't talk to or hear of anyone doing good that day.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Fished south hobart on sunday fishing was slow. I was there from 9:00-2:00 and only caught five perch. Talked to the other people around me and they weren't having much luck either.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was at south hobart yesterday with Simonson. No great size or numbers Nick kept 2 about 8 inches. We marked fish they just weren't very active. The fish that hit bit very light. All bites came on wax worms.


----------

